# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Producción de ajo en el Perú

## VulcanoAQP

Hola, estoy interesado en sembrar ajo pero no se como estaran los precios mas adelante ahora el ajo tiene buen precio pero no se si ese precio se podra mantener por mucho tiempo, si alguien sabe sobre este tema agradecere me puedan dar una orientacion. 
graciasTemas similares: Seminario de Producción y Comercialización de Arándanos en Perú La producción de carne de calidad en el Perú es viable Artículo: Beggie Perú y Arato Perú invertirán más de US$ 6 millones en producción de paltas Una consulta sobre la producción de fruta en el Perú Producción de mango orgánico en Perú

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola, estoy interesado en sembrar ajo pero no se como estaran los precios mas adelante ahora el ajo tiene buen precio pero no se si ese precio se podra mantener por mucho tiempo, si alguien sabe sobre este tema agradecere me puedan dar una orientacion. 
> gracias

 Hola VulcanoAQP: 
Veo que nadie te ha podido dar una respuesta. Al menos trataré de ayudarte yo, desde mi humilde condición de publicista, perteneciente a una familia de agricultores (soy algo así como un bicho raro). 
Creo que el tema de sembrar ajos para exportación podría ser una buena idea. Si no me equivoco, el Perú es exportador de ajos, gengibre, kion, y cosas por el estilo; pero como toda decisión por el estilo, debe tener algunos elementos que la respalden, como por ejemplo la zona, el clima, el agua, el suelo y el manejo del cultivo en particular. En ese sentido, si estás seguro que las condiciones están dadas para emprender un negocio de cultivo y comercialización de ajos, entonces podría ser una buena decisión.  
Con el tiempo que vengo adminstrando este foro, he aprendido algunas cosas básicas que se tienen que tener en cuenta cuando quieres iniciar un proyecto agropecuario: condiciones favorables para el cultivo, dinero para poder manejarlo adecuadamente, conocimiento para poder aplicarlo durante todo el proceso de cultivo, y contactos para poder comercializar tus productos una vez que hayas cosechado. 
El foro te puede ayudar con los dos últimos aspectos, pero los primeros 2, son de vital importancia y corren por cuenta del agricultor.  
Además, te voy a pasar un cuadro más tarde con las exportaciones de ajo que se realizaron el Perú en la campaña 2008-2009 para que lo tengas de referencia. 
Por último, te recomiendo hacer todas las interrogantes del caso para tomar una buena decisión al respecto; y espero también que otros usuarios te puedan dar su opinión para ver si te sirve de algo su información. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------

fernandox10

----------


## VulcanoAQP

Hola, gracias por la respuesta, por favor podria adjuntarme el cuadro de exportacion 2008 y 2009 que dijiste que me lo pasarias, gracias por todo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola VulcanoAQP: 
Busqué el cuadro de exportación de ajo que te comenté, en el Exportando Perú 2008-2009, y me di con la sorpresa que dicho producto no contaba con estadísticas de exportación. Consulté con mi hermano y me dijo que no figuraba en el compendio porque las exportaciones totales no superaban el millón de dólares -que debe ser algo asi como el corte para figurar en ese compendio-. De todas formas, me dijo que no es una mala idea sembrar ajo en el Perú, pero que deberías hacer hincapié en la busqueda de buenas semillas. 
En ese sentido, me dijo que lo que más importa en los mercados internacionales es el tamaño del ajo, y por eso me recalcó lo de las semillas. Según él, antes exportábamos algo más de 10 millones, pero me comentó que el error de los productores fue que vendían los mejores ajos, y guardaban los peores para la próxima siembra (degenerando la calidad del ajo que exportábamos). Según mi hermano, eso ha empezado a cambiar y los productores están guardando los mejores ajos, es decir las mejores semillas, para garantizar la calidad y el tamaño de los ajos. 
Esa es la información que te puedo dar por el momento. Espero te sirva, y sobre todo que puedas encontrar a algún usuario con experiencia en ajos para que te dé su opinión. 
Saludos y disculpa el error. Espero que este año el ajo pase el corte para que sea publicado en el compendio agroexportador 2009-2010. 
Cualquier duda que tengas, no dejes de compartirla en el foro para ver si te podemos ayudar. :Smile:

----------


## bernardo

hola vulcano, lei tu pregunta con respecto a lo del precio del ajo, mira este es un metodo que uso: yo particularmente establesco mi producto a sembrar, luego calculo que mes estare cosechando, digamos que estare cosechando en el mes de noviembre de este año, entonces me voy a la pagina del inei en la parte de informacion economica recojo los datos del precio del ajo desde el año 1994 que es desde donde esta registrado, pero solo cojo los precios de noviembre entonces me voy a exel y con esos 15 datos con respecto al año (x con respecto a y) grafico los puntos de dispersion y a continuacion establesco mi recta y mi linea de tendencia, esta linea de tendencia te tiene que arrojar una ecuacion de x con respecto a y, donde x es el año (noviembre) y Y es tu precio entonces ahi puedes predecir el precio para el año siguiente, pero ay un problema que tienes que tener en cuenta, en esta operacion te va a arrojar un coheficiente R este va a asilir como R2 (erre cuadrado) este coheficiente(R) significa el porcentaje de probabilidad, es decir si tu R es 0.9, entonces tienes un 90% de probabilidad que tu precio sera como tu ecuacion lo predice, si tu R es menor de 0.5 entonces es muy posible que el precio sea inestable.
talvez me digas que pasa con el factor inflacion, te dire que este es desde fujimori hasta es aca muy bajo y su influencia es pequeñisima en la ecuacion.
respondeme si te sirve y si derrepente no lo entiendas permiteme hacerlo por ti y te lo envio.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola a todos: 
Les dejo un artículo sobre el negocio del ajo en el Perú. Espero les sirva de algo.  *Exportación de ajos peruanos creció 178% en primer bimestre.*  _Colombia fue destino del 60% de envíos de ajos peruanos, según Adex._  *Lima, abr. 25 (ANDINA).* La exportación de ajos frescos y refrigerados en el primer bimestre del año ascendió a 536,117 dólares, cifra que es 178 por ciento más que la registrada en similar periodo del año pasado cuando el monto ascendió a 192,519 dólares, informó hoy la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex). 
Manifestó que en el periodo ya mencionado los envíos tuvieron como destino principal a Colombia, que importó ajos peruanos por 320,977 dólares, concentró el 60 por ciento del total. 
Asimismo, ese país de la Comunidad Andina (CAN) incrementó sus pedidos en 97 por ciento respecto a los primeros dos meses del año pasado. 
El segundo destino fue España con compras por 112,200 dólares, concentrando el 21 por ciento del total y registrando un crecimiento de 284 por ciento. 
Cierra el listado de países México con una demanda por 102,940 dólares (19 por ciento del total). 
El gremio exportador señaló que los ajos frescos y refrigerados se exportaron en el 2007 por 695,336 dólares, en el 2008 sufrió una contracción al cerrar en 630,561 dólares y en el 2009 registró envíos por 804,584 dólares, logrando de esa manera un incremento de 28 por ciento respecto al año anterior. 
Las dos principales empresas exportadoras son Ruiz Becerra Carlos y Rovalex, les sigue Exportadora OFK, MC & M Agro, Empresa Export & Import Marerose, y Arevalo Pizarro Cruz Edgardo, entre otras. 
Adex recordó que el Instituto Nacional de Innovación Agraria (INIA) del Ministerio de Agricultura (Minag) presentó hace unos meses una nueva variedad de ajo (Ajo INIA 104 Blanco Huaralino) cuya característica es un mayor rendimiento y una uniformidad de calibre por producto. 
La variedad de ajo de exportación alcanza un rendimiento promedio de 24 toneladas por hectárea, el triple del promedio nacional que es de ocho toneladas por hectárea. Asimismo, la nueva variedad tiene 14 dientes por bulbo, explicó.

----------


## evizpac

Con mucha pena, veo y me convenzo que no existe ninguna politica exportadora en el peru;m para ejem: Ajos y quinua.   Antes de que se exporten costaban 10 soles kilo y 5 soles kilo respectivamente; ahora gracias a las benditas exportaciones, el ajo esta en mas de 20 soles kilo y la quinua mas de 10 soles kilo. A quein beneficia esto? Al pueblo ? Al pais? A unos cuantos productores/exportadores. Ademas he leido el anuncio con bombos y platillos , de que se exportaremos papas, cebollas y no se que mas, o sea que estan pensando matar de hambre al pueblo, por que solo los grandes funcionarios y clase pudiente podra comprar y pagar esos precios y los demas que??   *Todo pais inteligente, primero cubre su demanda interna o desarrola una industria competitiva exclusiva para exportacion, con valor agregado.*   Pero aqui, naranjas, la oportunidad es del mas vivo, a mi modo de ver el gobierno esta propiciando el acaparamineto, la especulacion y el monopolio, con la finalidad de que el pueblo se muera de hambre y no reclame, si alguien tiene una respuesta coherente al respeto, me agradaria saberla y que me explique a que se deben esos incrementos de precios y escacez de productos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Aquí en La Libertad de S/. 9, S/. 11 kg de ajo hemos llegado efectivamente a S/. 20 nuevos soles, tengo un amigo que tiene ajo en Guadalupe y me comento que ya estban en ese precio. ¿En cuanto esta en sus zonas?

----------


## Gacasa

Es necesario considerar que en el Perù los precios de la gran mayoria de productos agropecuarios esta sujeta a la oferta y la demanda y en muchos casos manipulada por la especulaciòn de los mayoristas quienes  muchas veces intervienen en forma especulativa en los precios. el caso del ajo es especial ya que en los ùltimos años los altos precios de este producto se debe a la poca oferta de este producto en el mercado, debido a algunos problemas fitosanitarios y costos altos de producciòn lo que obligó en la campaña anterior a muchos agricultores a roturar su cultivo o dejarlo sin atención hasta la cosecha.
Las áreas sembradas este año (por lo menos en el norte chico), con ajos es reducida en comparaciòn a años anteriores, lo que hace pensar que este año la oferta sera insuficiente por lo que los precios deben subir. esta reducción del área sembrada se deba basicamente (a mi entender) por dos motivos principales.
1.- Precios altos de la semilla, lo que obliga a una inversión alta inicial a la que muchos agricultores no pueden llegar.
2.- Mala experiencia en el cultivo la campaña anterior, que no permitio a los agricultores el retorno de su inversiòn.
Creo es necesario recalcar que para el éxito en este cultivo se debe tener en cuenta ciertos cuidados que muchas personas no estàn toma en concideración y que son necesarias de destacar
- La calidad de la semilla es importante para quien este pensando en realizar este cultivo, y cuando se habla de calidad me refiero a la calidad genetica y fitosanitaria.
En lo posible buscar una semilla que nos garantise una baja incidencia de virus, ya que al propagarse este por material vegetal es suceptible a la infecciòn por virus.
Recordemos que los agricultores del sur (AQP) para sembrar ajos realizan el tratamiento de termoterapia a la semilla con lo que garantizan que esta tenga la menor cantidad de nematodos, problema dificil de controlar si se presenta en el cultivo.
Otro problema importante en el cultivo del ajo es el Fusarium, para lo cual es importante tener una semilla sana y no tener antecedentes de este patogeno en el suelo a sembrar, también tengamos en cuenta que este hongo se desarrolla con temperaturas de moderadas a altas.
Es importante también tener en cuenta que para que el ajo bulbifique deberá acumular ciertas horas frio en la etapa vegetativa, condición necesaria para tener un ajo de buena calidad.
Si se puede garantizar estas condiciones para el cultivo no hay pierde en esta inversión sobre todo en este año que las áreas destinadas a este cultivo son pocas.
Para cualquier consulta, quedo de Uds.
Gabriel Callo

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, LUIS MARIN

----------


## VulcanoAQP

Gracias Gabriel por tu interesante respuesta, seguramente los tic que me estas dando me van a ayudar mucho para mejorar mi siembra de Ajo, que año a año vengo incrementando (cantidad de Ha). como tu dices esperando que estos precios se mantengan o por lo menos no llegen a costos demasiado bajos.

----------


## isaac saenz ravines

holas es muy bueno este forum, quería compartir yo sembré ajo este año siendo la primera vez, no escogí la semilla ni le aplique ningún tratamiento también en la siembra tuve problemas con nematodos y fusarion que elevaron los costos y bajo la producción, estoy pensando sembrar el otro año e separado un poco de semilla,  ojala puedan explicarme en que consiste escoger una buena semilla y como desinfectarla o hacer un tratamiento apropiado, ahh Gacasa en que consiste realizar el tratamiento de termoterapia a la semilla, estoy pensando sembrar en el mismo terreno ya que no cuento con otro si es conveniente o que podria hacer espero me puedan ayudar gracias...

----------


## menestras1

Necesito Ing experto en Ajo para asesoramiento, zona de la libertad.
Necesito urgente asesoramiento en ajo, Ing con experiencia en ajo o agricultor capacitado para asesoriamiento, empresa agroexportadora 
dejas sus numeros e telefono por mensaje saludos 
Jose Centurion

----------


## menestras1

Buenas tardes, necesito contactarme con un ingeniero experto en ajos o un agricultor que conosca el cultivo, posibilidades de agroexportacion saludoss

----------


## kscastaneda

Isaac Saenz, siempre debemos de hacer desinfección de semilla y lo puedes hacer por inmersión durante 5 minutos con Rhizolet u Homai, te sugiero que junto a esto le agregues Citoquininas. 
Cuando ataca fusarium, este permite el ingreso de otros patogenos y de nematodos que ocasionan las mermas en el rendimiento.  Te sugiero que trabajes con semillas desarrolladas por instituciones como INIA-DONOSO-HUARAL, ellos desarrollaron luego de un largo proceso de selección y multiplicación el cultivar de AJO INIA 104  Blanco Huaralino con la técnica de los cultivos de tejidos. Manifiestan lográ rendimientos de 24 ton/Ha, muy superior al promedio nacional que  es de 8 ton/Ha; indican que tiene 14 dientes por bulbo y buena  constitución. 
No se recomienda sembrar ajos donde previamente hubo ajo o cebollas por un tema alelopatico y de rotación de cultivos; pero te digo utilizando los microorganismos eficaces puedes sembrar sin el problema de rotar cultivo pues estos reestablecen el equilibrio natural adecuado, lo que si tienes que ver son las condiciones climatologicas según tu zona de producción. 
Te dejo una imagenes como los microorganismos eficaces EM.1 atacan a Fusarium y no permiten que alcance su blanco objetivo biológico. 
Lado izquierdo : ves como colonizan y por allí verás un nematodo.
Lado derecho : ves como los microorganismos que son esos puntitos indicados con las flechas verdes se multiplican rápidamente en la rizosfera y contrarestan a Fusarium sp. entre otros patogenos. EM1yFusarium.jpg
Flechas rojas = Fusarium.
Flechas verdes = Microorganismos eficaces EM.1 rodeando a Fusarium !!! 
Cordial saludo,

----------

golcito18

----------


## Alper

Hola a todos, seria muy interesante si alguien dispone de *costos de producción reales*, pudiera publicarlos.
Igualmente de aspectos importantes sobre experiencias de campo, durante su cultivo.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## Alper

Estoy interesado en comprar semilla de ajo de buena calidad.
Si alguien dispone de esta, por favor indicar, variedad, calidad, precio y punto de entrega.
Estoy ubicado en Cajamarca.
Gracias.

----------


## lmendoza

Estimados, 
Quisiera hace una aclaración al respecto, si existe data del 2008 de exportación de Ajos frescos, sólo hay que ubicar la partida arancelaria para acceder a ella, las exportaciones se están incrementando, gracias. 
Att. Luis Mendoza

----------


## LUIS MARIN

Gabriel,  interesante  tu comentario sobre la produccion de ajo, por favor enviar mas  datos si puedes sobre el tema, nos interesa.
Saludos
Carlos Salazar

----------


## lmendoza

Saludos Luis, 
Que dato en concreto necesitas, para poder apoyarte en este tipo de información, gracias por tus palabras.

----------


## alex valdivia

alguien tiene alguna informacion o conoce algun fundo en el norte chico, hace poco compre un fundo en supe y se que en esta zona la produccion de ajo barranquino es de 5 a 8 toneladas por hectarea muy diferente a camana , arequipa o tambo ¿.porq en esta zona el rendimiento es bajo sera por el clima sera por la variedad sera por la cantidad de semilla sembrada por ha cual es el motivo, o si algun fundo siembra el ajo napuri en la zona del norte chico cual fue su rendimiento sus costos si fue a goteo etc. agradecere mucho  esa informacion

----------


## fernandox10

Re: produccion de ajo en Peru 
holas GACASA
Estimado me parecio buena la aclaracion que das sobre el cultivo del ajos, se agradece el aporte.
Tambien me pregunto si me podrias dar una ayuda para conseguir mas informacion acerca del cultivo del ajos ya q estoy interesado en este proceso, no se links o revistas de donde se podria sacar informacion relevante para el cultivo.
Agradesco de antemano , saludos.

----------


## pepitoflow

NECESITO PROVEEDORES DE AJO  
PORFAVOR CONTACTAR 
JOSE LUIS 
CEl. 991962208

----------


## casilla666

hola jose luis ,que cantidad y que calidad de ajo es la que necesitas ,tal ves napuri o barranquino,

----------


## jara mariano

De acuerdo en todo lo manifestado por Gabriel, y lo unico que quiero agregar es que el campo de cultivo para ajos tienen que estar limpio totalmente de malezas, en especial gramineas..Cuando digo limpio quiero decir que se debe conocer el historial del campo, porque muchas veces no se nota sino hasta cuando empiezan los riegos y las plantulas de ajos estan comenzando a desarrollarse... He visto campos de ajos y cebollas donde la grama china y otras gramineas invadieron totalmente, y para ello tuve que realizar un experimento rapido sobre herbicidas capaces de controlar las gramineas sin malograr las plantulas tiernas de ajos.....Por eso hay que conocer bien los antecedentes del campo....Por otra parte es mejor tratar de pregerminar las semillas, a fin de tener un campo homogeneo, y  a su vez tener semillas avanzadas en su germinacion, para proceder a resembrar, porque si se tiene muchas fallas, los rendimientos no seran los esperados...Sobre los precios hay muchos metodos para calcularlos, pero en economia no hay nada fijo y pueden presentarse imponderables, sin embargo el ajo se puede almacenar de manera adecuada y bien tratada si es que los precios estan muy bajos, y esperar un tiempo prudencial para un mejor precio.

----------


## MORITA

t me puedes brindar o indicarme donde consigo proceedores de ajos o alguien lo pudde hacer espero tener alguna respuesta.
Norma 995523603

----------


## jara mariano

proceedores?

----------


## casilla666

012.jpg013.jpg010.jpg   
estas son fotos de mis ajos que tengo sembrado en huacho,es la primera ves que siembro ajos ,asi que cualquier consejo que me puedan dar amigos del foro sera muy bien recibido,el campo fue abonado con 10 toneladas de guano de gallina previamente ,ya se le fumigo contra el trips y tambien contra el hielo, y acabo de hacerle una aplicacion de abono foliar (wuxal),ah  fue sembrado el 4 de junio ,osea ya tiene 2 meses ,creo que ahora debo cuidarme del  royal ¿ no es asi ?

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> estas son fotos de mis ajos que tengo sembrado en huacho,es la primera ves que siembro ajos ,asi que cualquier consejo que me puedan dar amigos del foro sera muy bien recibido,el campo fue abonado con 10 toneladas de guano de gallina previamente ,ya se le fumigo contra el trips y tambien contra el hielo, y acabo de hacerle una aplicacion de abono foliar (wuxal),ah  fue sembrado el 4 de junio ,osea ya tiene 2 meses ,creo que ahora debo cuidarme del  royal ¿ no es asi ?

 Excelente casilla666; lo que haces tú es lo que deberían hacer más agricultores con sus respectivos cultivos... compartir información e imágenes de la evolución de sus campos durantes las distintas campañas agrícolas, porque sirve de distintas maneras... Primero; puedes recibir asistencia técnica de otros usuarios cuando se te presenta un problema y puedes recibir consejos que vengan como aportes a lo que estás haciendo. Segundo, es muy útil para comercializar los productos que cosechen, porque muchas más personas habrán visto el tema y estarán enteradas del producto que han cultivo y del resultado final que han obtenido. Tercero; el tema sirve para que otros usuarios del foro puedan aprender de las experiencias compartidas, y así contribuir con nuestro granito de arena a la Educación en nuestro país.  
Para la próxima, te recomiendo crear un nueva tema para que nos muestres el manejo que les das a tu cultivo desde la siembra hasta la cosecha. Creo que también podrías subir algunas fotos de los insumos que vienes utilizando para saber exactamente de qué nos estás hablando y empezar a conocer así las distintas marcas que utilizas -para empezar a comparar resultados-. En fin, por algo se empieza, así que espero que puedas recibir algunos consejos o soporte técnico durante el tiempo que te quede, antes de la cosecha. 
Lamentablemente no soy Ing. Agrónomo para darte algún "tip" o darte mi opinión técnica al respecto, pero al menos te puedo decir que las fotos de tu campo muestran un cultivo sano y bien encaminado; o sea que espero que todo sea por el buen manejo agronómico que le das a tu cultivo, y no por tus cualidades como fotógrafo... ¡Felicitaciones!  :Wink:  
Estaré atento a la evolución de tu cultivo. 
Suerte y saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola casilla666; 
Fenomenal que subas las fotos; quiero darte en calidad de muestra técnica unos productos de nuestra línea para que lo apliques en media hectarea c/u foliarmente y nos brindes tu apreciación a la semana, a los 15 días y a los 30 días con registro fotográfico. :  *1/2 Hectarea A :* *(Volumen agua 1 cilindro)*
Semana 1 : Trisolution 2.5 lt/cil + Biofertil Mix 250g/cil.
Semana 2 : Trisolution 2.5 lt/cil + Biofertil Mix 250g/cil.  *1/2 hectarea B : (Volumen agua 1 cilindro)*
Semana 1 : Biofertil Mar 500g/cil + Biofertil Translocador 500 ml/cil.
Semana 2 : Zetamin plus 500 ml/cil + Biofertil Translocador 500 ml/cil. 
El total de muestra técnica que te voy a obsequiar para que le apliques a tu ajo es : 
* 01 Trisolution x 5 lt.
* 1 kg de Biofertil Mix.
* 500g de Biofertil Mar.
* 01 litro de Biofertil Translocador.
* 500 ml de Zetamin plus. 
Escribenos al e-mail pedidos@biofertil.pe tus datos completos, dni, te enviaremos por olva courier a Huacho por collect.    

> 012.jpg013.jpg010.jpg   
> estas son fotos de mis ajos que tengo sembrado en huacho,es la primera ves que siembro ajos ,asi que cualquier consejo que me puedan dar amigos del foro sera muy bien recibido,el campo fue abonado con 10 toneladas de guano de gallina previamente ,ya se le fumigo contra el trips y tambien contra el hielo, y acabo de hacerle una aplicacion de abono foliar (wuxal),ah  fue sembrado el 4 de junio ,osea ya tiene 2 meses ,creo que ahora debo cuidarme del  royal ¿ no es asi ?

----------


## jara mariano

Casilla 666, recuerda y siempre ten en mente que debes manejar bien los costos de tu cultivo, solo asi obtendras una rentabilidad aceptable.. te digo esto porque muchas veces y en la mayoria de los casos los abonos foliares solo son COSMETICOS, es decir despues de su aplicacion ves que las ojas estan mas verdecitas o turgentes. Recuerda que al aplicar un abono foliar...sabes que cantidad de ingrediente activo estas aplicando por Ha? es una cantidad muy pequena por eso su efecto no se muestra en el rendimiento de tu cosecha, sino simplemente es algo que hace que tu cultivo se vea bonito...ES PREFERIBLE DARLE A LA PLANTA SU ALIMENTOS ADECUADOS POR LA RAIZ Y EL EL MOMENTO ADECUADO.
He visto las fotos de tu cultivo y me parece que tienes un suelo fabuloso para tu cultivo, es arenoso y eso hace que el bulbeo sea excelente y uniforme, lo unico que veo es que tienes fallas y eso te va a significar menos rendimiento, lamentablemente ya no es posible resembrar para enmedar las fallas, pero en otra ocasion tiene que resembrar y para ello tiene que preparar tus semillas y tenerlas germinadas...Si quieres alcanzar rendimientos excelentes debes trabajar tu campo pensando en que es tu jardin y  todo debera estar perfecto...con esa mentalidad lograras rendimientos que la mayoria no alcanza..Un abrazo.

----------


## casilla666

gracias por tus comentarios jara mariano,creo q tienes razon en cuanto al abono foliar,en cuanto darle a la planta su alimento adecuado ,supongo que hablas de guano organico y sintetico ,le eche aprox 10 toneladas de guano de gallina x hectarea,ademas a los 25 dias le eche 14 bolsas de guano sintetico ( potasio ,fosforo y nitrogeno) x hectarea  ,lo que si es cierto es que hay algunas partes donde no germino bien la semilla,aparentemente esa parte era un poco mas alta y no llego bien la humedad,asi que me puse a resembrar por un lado ,para ver q pasa,y nacio bien , lo que noi se , es si llegara a igualar en el crecimiento a las demas plantas ,y si madurara de igual manera ,bueno ya se vera , la verdad es que estaba un poco asustado por el tema del clima ,como saben esraba haciendo mucho calor y eso no era bueno para el ajo , 
la variedad que tengo es barranquino ,dime MARIANO ,supongo que tu tambien te dedicas al cultivo del ajo ,dime por que parte estan tus campos

----------


## kscastaneda

Luis Alberto Casilla; leí tu e-mail, hoy te envio las muestras a Lima. 
Todo el mundo sabe que la principal boca de la planta es la raíz eso es innegable; tambien es innegable que por la ley del minimo; el minimo elemento que falte limitara tu rendimiento; como indicas has puesto 14 bolsas de fertilizante sintetico ¿pusiste microelementos?; cuando una planta reacciona a un foliar no significa que lo este maquillando; sino que es un indicador que esta reaccionando favorablemente por reacciones internas que repercuten en el rendimiento; los foliares no se utilizan como fuente de nutrientes principales eso se pone al suelo; los foliares se usan para lograr ciertos resultados bajo ciertas condiciones. Lo mejor es que vivas la experiencia y la compartas con todos en la evolución y en el rendimiento por eso te doy 2 recomendaciones para cada media hectarea y compares. 
En los tiempos de ñange cuando iniciaron los foliares estos solo eran los mismos fertilizantes que tenemos sinteticos disueltos en medios acidos nada más; hoy en en día se han sintetizado sustancias que las plantas tienen que producir para ciertos procesos y estos han evolucionado mucho asi como la agricultura; quien diga que ha hecho experimentos y no son recientes; pues se quedo en eso en el ayer. Es como la informática; si no estas actualizado pues no sirves como profesional.  *¿Porque responde bien una planta a un foliar?* 
Los fertilizantes del suelo como el nitrogeno por ejemplo la planta lo toma como aminoacido y para ello gasta energía; cuando pones aminoacido defrente al follaje; la planta reacciona y..... GANA TIEMPO pues AVANZA, no gasta energía. ¿Que pasa cuando fertilizas y no hay luz solar? se pierde parte de tu fertilizante porque no hay actividad fotosintetica; cuando pones aminoacidos la planta acelera su metabolismo y toma más fertilizante del suelo asi haya poca luminosidad y que pasaría si tuvieras aminoacidos en el suelo producto de transformar todo tu guano de gallina que pusiste en eso; pues es posible con microorganismos. 
Sembramos y cosechamos a cada rato y lo que vendemos es el fertilizante procesado en la planta y transformado en fruto; extraemos del suelo NPK+microelementos+ acidos; etc. ¿Los reponemos adecuadamente? NO, entonces como crees que reaccionara tu cultivo cuando pongas acidos orgánicos, microelementos que la planta necesite; pues favorablemente. ¿Eso significa que es maquillaje? NO, es una respuesta favorable que va repercutir en tu rendimiento y sanidad del cultivo. Y te digo sanidad pues has de saber que por ejemplo el Zinc (Zn) y el Manganeso (Mn) forma componente parte de los fungicidas preventivos como Propineb, Metiram, Mancozeb, si revisas la ficha técnica del Mancozeb por ejemplo dice que es ETILEN BISTIDIO CARBAMATO DE ZINC Y MANGANESO.  ¿Cuando aplicas estos productos y te proteje la planta también podemos decir que sea maquillaje o realmente esta causando un efecto dentro de la planta para que ella misma produzca sus defensas mientras la parte quimica hace lo suyo?. 
Cuando a una planta le pones citoquininas la planta comienza a producir más celulas, el conjunto de celulas = tejido, más tejido más organos = desarrollo, crecimiento, rendimiento. 
Solo cuando se tiene la experiencia se puede hablar; mientras no se  tenga la experiencia no se puede hablar; hay muchos productos en el  mercado y cada cual con sus propiedades. TODO ESTA EN CONSTANTE CAMBIO, QUIEN SE QUEDA EN LO MISMO SIEMPRE TENDRA LOS MISMOS RESULTADOS. 
Estamos en contacto, yo si siembro y hago muchas pruebas.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## casilla666

muchas gracias ing castañeda ,por sus comentarios ,cada ves que leo sus apreciaciones siempre aprendo algo,y tambien agradecerle por las muestras ,las estare esperando ,y encantado las aplicare y les tomare las fotos debido para poder compartirlas en el foro ,gracias,

----------


## casilla666

buenas tardes jara mariano ,leyendo un comentario suyo anterior ,lei que hablas sobre pregerminar la semilla de ajos ,ya que no conosco este proceso serias tan amable de explicarme de que se trata,o quisas alguien del foro muchas gracias

----------


## MORITA

Buenas tardes:
Gracias por sus comentarios muy interesantes la verdad, pero necesito si alguno de ustedes me pueden hacer el favor de decirme donde o como puedo hacer para contactar a productores o expòrtadores de ajos, necesito esa información puesto que estoy interesada en exportarlos pero no se como conseguirlos o cual es la mejor forma, quizas si son pelados, enteros, procesados etc, no se si alguien me puede brindar esa información, gracias quedo a  la espera de sus comentarios.
Saludos cordiales,

----------


## casilla666

morita ademas de sembrar mi principal actividad es el comercio en el mayorista ,dime en que te puedo ayudar si tengo la informacion q necesitas ,con gusto te la doy

----------


## jara mariano

Desde el punto de vista tecnico cientifico podemos habla abundantemente sobre la actividad de la parte foliar de una planta, porque existe abundante informacion. Por lo tanto discutir en ese foro ese tema no ayudaria mucho a los agricultores que viven el dia a dia en el campo, preocupados por una serie de factores que son imponderables... Pero a todos ellos quiero decirles que cuando utilicen abonos foliares que en su  mayoria son maquilladores de la parte foliar de la planta y en muy escasos casos beneficiosos... QUE TENGAN EL SUPREMO CUIDADO DE EVALUAR SUS RENDIMIENTOS, ES DECIR VER SI EL GASTO QUE HAN HECHO EN APLICAR ABONO FOLIAR QUE DE POR SI SON CAROS HIZO QUE SUS RENDIMIENTOS FUERAN MAYORES EN COMPARACION AL CAMPO DONDE NO APLICO...PORQUE AL FINAL LO QUE CUENTA PARA UN AGRICULTOR ES SU GANANCIA FINAL...En el mercado existe una parafernalia de productos, cada vez mas sofisticados y que son recomendados por las empresas que desde luego quieren vender a como de lugar porque de eso viven... Recomiendan una serie de combinaciones y aplicaciones muchas veces programadas, pero un agricultor lo primero que tiene que ver es el costo beneficio de su cultivo.. Por eso hay que tener mucha cautela y estar seguro que lo que se le aplique a la planta al final redunde en un mejor rendimiento.
Casilla 666 ...esta muy bien que le apliques a tus campos bastante materia organica en forma de guano..pero ojo.. el guando o estiercol tiene que estar descompuesto, de lo contrario puede producir quemaduras en tus plantas... Tienes que amontonar el estiercol y podrirlo echandole agua y un poco de cal..asi empieza a descomponerse y cada vez que mueves el monton sentiras como calienta la materia organica. Recien cuando el guano descompuesto se enfria puedes aplicarlo a tu campos mucho antes de la siembra que es lo recomendable... Yo he trabajado con riego tecnificado. te enviare fotografias de cultivos varios que las tome cuando estaba trabajando en Casma.

----------


## kscastaneda

Luis Casilla, envie los bioestimulantes foliares a Lima puedes recogerlos en Transportes Línea fueron con su respectiva guía de Biofertil SAC.
No apliques CAL a la materia orgánica pues la cal mataría a los pocos microorganismos descomponedores que puedan lograrse al descomponer por oxidación; mejor utiliza sulfato de calcio para evitar pérdidas de nitrógeno y asimismo cuando quieras procesar compost es mejor hacerlo añadiendo microorganismos especializados para tal fin y por ruta fermentativa tendrás mejores resultados pues se formarán sustancias orgánicas altamente asimilables por la planta. 
Luis Casilla; te invito a Trujillo con todos los gastos pagados para llevarte a unos clientes que utilizan nuestra línea y escuches de ellos los comentarios tanto a nivel fitosanitario, calidad y rendimiento de varios cultivos. 
Asimismo para que veas nuestras parcelas de pruebas de nuestra línea en cultivos como tomate, maíz, camote, ajo, maíz morado, rabanitos, lechugas, cebollas  en cuanto al desarrollo de nuevos productos. 
Quedo al pendiente de tu análisis de la evolución y rendimiento a campaña de cada parcela. 
Cordial saludo.

----------


## MORITA

Gracias Junior por tu respuesta, la verdad es que estoy interesada en la erxportación de ajos, pero necesito contactasr proveedores y productores no se si  me puedes ayudar con eso, o en todo caso si tu me puedes enviar una cotización de tus ajos y la forma en que se debe exportar me refiero si son pelados , enteros en fin ese tipo de información, y de donde eres gracias. 
Quedo atenta a tu pronta respuesta.
Saludos,

----------


## casilla666

ing castañeda acabo de recoger  las muestras, un agradecimiento por su gesto, subire las fotos despues de aplicar los bioestuimulante foliares para que todos los interesados puedan apreciarlo

----------


## casilla666

P22-08-12_10.38.jpgP22-08-12_10.43.jpgP22-08-12_10.41[1].jpgP22-08-12_10.43[1].jpg 
estas son fotos tomadas a mi campo de ajo que ya tiene 2 meses y medio ,no me gusta mucho las puntas quemadas ,aunque puede ser que se deba al herbicida que se aplico  hace un mes (afalon )y ademas creo que es por hielo el cual ya se le hiso su aplicacion

----------


## casilla666

lo que no se que pasa , es con ciertas plantas aprox 100 plantas en un campo de 1.5 hectareas ,estan como encrespandose,ensortijandose, y a la ves amarillandose
 esta es la fotoP22-08-12_10.41[2].jpg 
me han dicho que es un problema de semilla,mal escogida ,y por hongos (aclaro que la semilla fue desinfectada antes de la siembra contra el nematodo),lo que no se ,
es si se puede recuperar esta planta , ademas como dije solo son aprox 100 plantas en todo el campo ,a menos que esto contagie al resto,a ver si alguien me ilustra en el tema ,muchas gracias

----------


## jara mariano

Luis Casilla.. recuerda que nada es gratis en la vida, todo tiene su precio y su valor.... Siempre recuerda que lo que cualquier agricultor persigue es que su cultivo le de ganancias, dinerooooo. Cuanto mas ajustes tus costos de manera sensata, tus ganancias seran mayores al final.

----------


## jara mariano

Casilla,  por la foto podria parecer una cuestion viral, que desde luego viene con la semilla, pero no se si te has fijado si tienes trips o mosca blanca.. para ello debes observar bien el interior y ayudarte con una lupa.. Cuando hay ataque de ese tipo de insectos picadores chupadores en epoca temprana, suceden esas deformaciones... Si se tratara de un virus es preferible que las pocas plantas las elimines... Seria bueno disponer de fotos mas detalladas.

----------

Bruno Cillóniz

----------


## casilla666

gracias jara mariano por responder, en el tema de trips y mosca blanca esta descartado pues no los hay afortunadamente,,ahora con respesto al virus que viene en semilla,
quisiera saber si te refieres al nematodo o si es por que la semilla no estaba bien escogida,(por lo que se ,una semilla que ya esta muy madura ,osea el diente ya no es blanco produce plantas como esta )ahora si es nametodo creo que si tendria q sacarlos por que contagiaria ¡no es asi ?, pero si no lo es ,creo que no tendria problemas, mi gran duda es :es nematodo o que ?

----------


## casilla666

un comentario ;que horrible esta el clima ,si bien este frio ,ayuda para que no ataque el trips por otro lado el hielo o ramcha ya esta demasiado fuerte ,claro no me ha  afectado tanto,pero de todas maneras ,creo que ha nadie le gusta ver su cultivo afectado ,asi que caballero nomas a fumigar,le he metido ayer una aplicacion de GALBEN + METARRANCH +TEBUSAC Y SU WUXAL  (ESPERO CON ESO CONTROLAR hielo , algunos focos de hongos,y prevenir royal,puesto que ya estoy entrando al tercer mes y a mi costado hay un campo de caña de azucar que como sabemos es un nido de plagas entre esas el royal)

----------


## kscastaneda

Luis que tal; he visto cebollas que en etapas tempranas presentan la sintomatología como la foto que enviaste asi deformada debido a ataques de nematodos por focos; sin embargo; creo que puede tratarse tambien de virosis del mosaico o ampollamiento. 
Te envio unas imagenes de virosis en ajo de la revista mexicana de fitopatología.  a7f3.jpg 
Para la rancha (Phythopthora infestans) has aplicado :
Galben = 80g benalaxil + 650g mancozeb.
Metarranch = 100g metalaxyl + 480g mancozeb.  
Es decir, el producto curativo es el benalaxil, metalaxyl y el preventivo es el mancozeb.
Bastaba con aplicar cualquiera de los dos a dosis de 1 kg/cil. 
Con respecto a la roya, hay especies para cada tipo de cultivo; asi al ajo le ataca estas especies de roya :
* Puccinia alli y Puccinia porri. 
La roya de la caña son especificas de esta y son :
* Puccinia kuehnii y Puccinia melanocephala. 
Por lo que leo aún no tienes roya en tu cultivo; por lo cual hubiere sido mejor una aplicación preventiva con Amistar 80g/cil, el Tebusac tiene por ingrediente activo al Tebuconazole que es un producto que tiende a estresar a los cultivos, hay que tener mucho cuidado en su aplicación. 
En caso detectes presencia de roya en tu ajo te sugiero hagas una aplicación muy efectiva que es con : Opera (pyraclostrobin+epoxiconazole) a dosis de 1 lt/ha tambien podrias aplicar preventivamente cuando tu cultivo tenga 10 hojas que es cuando inicia el crecimiento del bulbo y se debilita la planta. El volumen de agua debera ser minimo de 800 lt/ha. 
Cordial saludo,

----------

Bruno Cillóniz, casilla666

----------


## casilla666

ok ing castañeda muchas gracias por su comentario ,bueno ,queriA COMENTARLE QUE ME INTERESA ,saber mas sobre su produucto EM-1 ,CUAL ES EL MOMENTO MAS RECoMENDABLE PARA SU APLICACION ademas de costos y otros

----------


## jara mariano

Casillas,no confundas nematodes con virus. Los nematodes son pequenos gusanitos microscopicos que atacan la raiz de las plantas generalmente y pueden trasmitir virus..El virus es un agente genetico constituido por una molecula de DNA y ADN (genoma) no te voy a complicar. Los virus se desarrollan dentro del sistema de las plantas, por ello su control no es posible sino desde la semilla... La forma en que se disemina en tu campo es por medio de los insectos, nematodes, o por el traslado fisico que hacen los que entran al campo... Bueno, me parece que lo que debes hacer ya es eliminar esas pocas plantas, para no permitir de algun modo que el problema no se expanda en tu campo por transmision directa o indirecta.

----------


## casilla666

ok creo que la cosa esta clara ,y por unas cuantas plantas no me hare problemas ,lo mejor sera eliminar a las plantas afectadas ,solo una cosa mas ,si no es molestia ,para una futura campaña, ¿como evito estos problemas de virus? ,ya que me parece que no se puede notar en la semilla si tiene virus o no, supongo que un tratamiento a la semilla, ¿ o como ? sacame de esta duda

----------


## kscastaneda

Exacto, mejor elimina esas plantas para evitar diseminación. 
Por lo pronto con respecto a la semilla, no hay tratamiento contra virus; lo que se puede hacer es adquirirlas en centros de producción donde tienen cuidado con el tema de virus como el INIA o de productores que te garanticen hayan realizado una buena selección de plantas que no presenten sintomatología. 
Referente a los microorganismos eficaces el mejor momento para aplicar es cuanto antes o desde inicio de cultivo a dosis de 4 lt/ha al suelo y 2 litros/ha foliarmente. Estos microorganismos harán incrementar en 30% tu rendimiento, reducir 25% el uso de fertilizantes sintéticos nitrógenados y tener mayor tiempo de vida post-cosecha debido a los antioxidantes que generan; no solamente se utilizan en agricultura, sino tambien en ganadería y en favor del medio ambiente. 
Te dejo una web donde podrás ver como se utilizan a nivel mundial y de américa latina.  www.em-la.com 
Saludos,

----------


## jara mariano

Casilla, ya te dio la respuesta Carlos, por lo tanto solo debo agregar que siempre ten en mente el costo de produccion de tus cultivos. Si al  aplicar esos microorganismos tu rendimiento aumenta en un 30%!!!!!! me parece pabuloso..pero siempre en tu vida de agricultor ten la costumbre de dejar un area de tu cultivo sin la aplicacion recomendada, a fin de ver si es cierto o no que tu rendimiento se incrementa en 30%con relacion al area que no has aplicado.. seria aceptable aun un menor incremento siempre y cuando ello signifique que la inversion que has hecho para aplicar sea menor que tu ganancia, pues al final es lo deseable...

----------


## kscastaneda

Luis Casilla, solo decirte vive la experiencia y convencete tu mismo; luego comparte con todos los que puedas tu experiencia. 
He subido en este link una experiencia de manejo de arroz con nuestra propuesta técnica; el productor Ing. Rachumí - zona de Pítipo tuvo la cortesía de hacerle el seguimiento fotografico y hasta elaboro diapositivas para compartir en su comunidad de su logró pues el piensa como nosotros que lo bueno hay que difundirlo y esta es su experiencia hizo 5 hás con EM y 5 hás como el siempre manejaba su arroz (en condiciones normales manifiesta hubiera tenido mayor rendimiento; pero no le favoreció el problema de agua que hubo en esa época; pero a pesar de ello; ambos tratamientos tuvieron las mismas condiciones pues estaban contiguos) y donde se uso EM+TIERRAVERDE+paquete nutricional Biofertil tuvo los resultados que verás en las imagenes. :  https://www.agroforum.pe/showthread....O-DE-ARROZ-!!! 
A todos tambien deseo compartirles estas palabras :  *PASA DE UNA MENTE RíGIDA A UNA MENTE LIBRE Y ABIERTA AL CAMBIO*
de Walter Riso, el El Sábado, 1 de Septiembre de 2012 a la(s) 15:05 · 
Cuando estamos frente a un dilema generado por nuestras posturas rígidas o dogmáticas, debemos flexibilizar la actitud y buscar estrategias de resolución de problemas que nos permita crear un espacio de reflexión pluralista y abierto al cambio. No es fácil, porque la mente tiende obsesivamente a defender la información almacenada, la mayoría de las veces de manera irracional. El principio que rige el anclaje a nuestras ideas es como sigue: “Es menos gasto para el sistema confirmar lo que ya sabemos, que desconfirmarlo”. 
Ser flexible no es un estado, sino una actitud que busca revisarse a sí misma en cuanto a sus creencias y esquemas básicos. Es una intención abierta que nos permite dudar con inteligencia y explorar otras opciones cuando la lógica y la evidencia nos lo sugieren. 
____________________ 
Ayudame a ayudarte; escribeme :  kscastaneda@hotmail.com

----------


## jara mariano

35 fanegadas con M y 84 sin M...si fuera asi, y como investigador no tendria confianza en ese resultado, porque a todas luces es exagerado....Si fuera asi, los productores de arroz tendrian que disminuir su area de siembra y podrian vivir con solo una ha... Es necesario precisar, me parece un aviso comercial como siempre exagerado... Ojala haya un experimento debidamente estandarizado y bien planificado, evitando cualquier variables que no sesguen los resultados....Si fuera asi ...entonces todo los arroceros a usar el paquete.... Que pase el tiempo y vere si los arroceros estaran utilizando esta maravilla...

----------


## kscastaneda

*En vez de especular y criticar sin fundamento porque mejor no siembras, desarrollas algo positivo y compartes con nosotros; lo que estoy plasmando es una experiencia real del Ing. Javier Rachumí; bajo condiciones de problemas de sequía. Esta información lo he mostrado en este medio debido a tus comentarios. 
Una fanega = 140 kg
La fanega actualmente oscila entre S/.130 y S/.145 nuevos soles.
Costo producción convencional = S/. 6000 promedio. 
1. Escenario sequía, problemas :  Rendimiento : 35 fan * S/. 130 = S/. 4550 ingreso bruto - S/. 6000 = S/. -1450
2. Escenario condiciones normales de agua : Rendimiento promedio: 65 fan * S/. 130 = S/. 8450 - S/. 6000 = S/. 2450
3. Escenario con tecnología EM y línea Biofertil SAC : 84 fan * S/. 130 =S/. 10920 - S/. 4500 = S/. 6420 
35 fan = 4900 kg.
65 fan = 9100 kg.
84 fan = 11760 kg. 
En San Pedro, Guadalupe - La Libertad hay productores que llegan a rendimientos promedio de 80 fanegas, lo cual no es exagerado y es una realidad local. 
Como se nota que no sabes de nuestra realidad, creo que vives en el extranjero verdad; dos escenarios para verificar si un agricultor puede o no vivir con 1 ha y en el mejor de los casos : 
1. Manejo convencional : 
Rendimiento = 80 fanegas * S/. 130 = S/. 10400 - S/. 6000 costo producción = S/. 4400 / 6 meses = S/. 733 x mes.
Con esto no podría darle calidad de vida a sus hijos con una hectarea. Haciendo lo que siempre hacen y con 1 ha como dices y con las 80 fanegas que no es exagerado y que si llegan algunos.  Ellos saben que minimo con 5 has viven tranquilos : S/. 733 x 5 = S/. 3665 x mes. 
2. Con em+linea Biofertil : * *Rendimiento = 80 fanegas * S/. 130 = S/. 10400 - S/. 4500 costo producción = S/. 5900 / 6 meses = S/. 983 x mes x 5 has = S/.* *4915
Con esto viven mucho mejor pero tampoco significa como ves que con una hectarea puden vivir a lo grande.*  *No va pasar mucho tiempo para que veas que muchos son los que si se atrevieron a vivir la experiencia** en esta campaña que esta próxima a iniciar. Yo se porque te lo digo. 
PASA DE UNA MENTE RíGIDA A UNA MENTE LIBRE Y ABIERTA AL CAMBIO
Hasta que no lo vivas, te pasarás la vida criticando sin base, pues sigue hablando, critica lo que quieras pero al menos te pido solo una cosa : APORTA ALGO que hayas vivido personalmente y que sea ACTUALIZADO en beneficio de nuestra agricultura y nuestros productores. 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda Vásquez 
__________________________________________________  _______________________________________*   

> 35 fanegadas con M y 84 sin M...si fuera asi, y como investigador no tendria confianza en ese resultado, porque a todas luces es exagerado....Si fuera asi, los productores de arroz tendrian que disminuir su area de siembra y podrian vivir con solo una ha... Es necesario precisar, me parece un aviso comercial como siempre exagerado... Ojala haya un experimento debidamente estandarizado y bien planificado, evitando cualquier variables que no sesguen los resultados....Si fuera asi ...entonces todo los arroceros a usar el paquete.... Que pase el tiempo y vere si los arroceros estaran utilizando esta maravilla...

----------


## jara mariano

Solo una recomendacion...en esos campos donde has encontrado esos resultados, para la proxima campana si continuan sembrando arroz, dividelo en cuatro parcela, y luego aplica de manera randomizada tu tratamiento contra el  testigo del agricultor, asi tendras la posibilidad de despejar la duda que es facil deducir... Asi tendras tu tratamiento y el testigo en ambos campos... Ahora si hay agricultores que obtienen 84  fanegadas y otros solo 35.... eso significa que la extension agraria es pesima.

----------


## kscastaneda

Ok, fin del tema; no se porque hablamos de arroz en el tema del ajo.
Aprovecho para invitarlos mañana estaré en la Universidad UNASAM de Huaraz - en el area de Telemática voy a exponer a las 8.30am en el curso regional de agricultura orgánica y certificación control union. 
Saludos y hasta pronto.

----------


## jara mariano

Tus productos no solo son para ajo no?? pero toma el reto y has el experimento tal como te dije.. para ver si tus expectaculares resultados se replican...

----------


## kscastaneda

> Tus productos no solo son para ajo no?? pero toma el reto y has el experimento tal como te dije.. para ver si tus expectaculares resultados se replican...

 Jara Mariano; no existe aminoacido para un solo cultivo, tampoco microelementos para un solo cultivo, tampoco acidos organicos para un solo cultivo, tampoco calcio para un solo cultivo; con lo cual te digo que los nutrientes no son exclusivos para ningún cultivo; Te pregunto Jara M. ¿A que te dedicas en la actualidad ?

----------


## jara mariano

No entiendes lo que lees?? Dije que tus productos no son solo para ajos, por lo tanto puedes hacer tus pruebas macros con arroz tambien..o preferible con ajo para ver si es verdad tanta propaganda... Debes entender que si no haces propaganda no vendes, pero yo estoy contra la propaganda que exajera resultados y eso todos lo conocemos incluido tu persona antes de ser vendedor.

----------


## kscastaneda

Jara M, me gustaría saber ¿A que te dedicas actualmente? ¿Vives en Perú? me gustaría que desarrolles tu mismo tu experiencia en donde estes; puedo canalizarte  insumos para que vivas tu mismo la experiencia; yo te puedo mostrar mucha información bajo nuestras condiciones en el Perú y en el extranjero; pero hasta que no lo vivas no lo vas a creer y vas a seguir dandole vuelta al asunto siempre con mala vibra y sin tener siquiera la experiencia. 
Entonces espero tu respuesta ¿a que te dedicas actualmente y donde vives?.

----------


## jara mariano

Tengo la suficiente experiencia, porque ademas de haber trabajado en investigacion agricola, conduje el primer fundo en el Peru con riego tecnificado, conduciendo cultivos de exportacion como esparragos blancos y verdes, mangos, paltos, cebollas, paprika y ajos. Ademas de ello di mucho asesoramiento, porque los agricultores y profesionales que hoy en dia trabajan en los campos de Chavimochic, Majes, etc, se acercaban al fundo Mi Leslie para aprender la tecnologia mirando y tocando. El sistema de conduccion de cebollas dulces amarillas la desarrollamos en ese fundo y hoy por hoy es el patron que siguen en su cultivo con riego por goteo. Lamentablemente tube que venir a USA por cuestiones familiares y ahora me dedico a los tan odiados en el Peru, que son los transgenicos. El hecho de que haga observaciones puntuales y practicas no significa mala vibra, al contrario deberias tomarlo como algo constructivo y mas bien tratar de amoldarte algo, porque todo lo que te digo es por experiencia personal con los tecnicos de casas comerciales vendedoras de insumos para la agricultura.

----------


## kscastaneda

Mariano, has manejado alguna vez Yeso agrícola vía sistema como fuente de calcio? ¿crees que sea posible?. 
Si te animas a vivir la experiencia con los microorganismos eficaces al menos esta es la dirección de contacto en el país donde estas :  EMRO USA Effective Microorganisms
											 											2440 N. Coyote Dr., Suite 126
											 											Tucson, AZ 85745-1256  Toll free (TeraGanix) 1-866-369-3678  Fax  		1-520-844-1902  Email info@emrousa.com   
Me confirmas para hacer las cordinacioens y canalizarte las muestras. 
Por otro lado hoy he solicitado un TESISTA  a la Universidad Nacional de Trujillo para ejecutar en Virú investigación cientifica en maíz, subire las fotos y avances del desarrollo, ya les detallare el protocolo. 
Me gustaría saber tu apreciación sobre los ratones con tumores debido al alimento transgenico que subió Bruno??? 
Saludos,

----------


## kscastaneda

https://www.agroforum.pe/agro-noticias?2228-Hallan-tumores-en-ratas-alimentadas-con-ma%C3%ADz-transg%C3%A9nico67502.jpg
De seguro es un rumor europeo verdad ???

----------


## jara mariano

Carlos ya hice el comentario sobre los ratones... si hay tanta duda y real interes sobre lo sucedido con esos ratones, seria facil hacer por ejemplo una tesis en alguna universidad del Peru sobre el tema, siguiendo los mismos metodos que los Franceses, asi veremos que efectivamente es un tumor europeo... Solo asi creo nos convenceriamos de cosas que suceden hasta en el campo cientifico... Propongo lo dicho, porque en el Peru no creen en el intercambio cientifico, pensamos que tenemos que hacerlo nosotros mismos, repetirlo aunque sea un resultado aceptado a nivel mundial.
Sobre los microorganismos que me propones, no creo que tenga el tiempo suficiente, si embargo me pondre en contacto con la direccion que me das.
Sobre el uso de yeso como fuente de Calcio, no le he hecho, solo en alguna oportunidad hemos utilizado para bajar el nivel de sales en algun campo donde sembramos esparrago...pero no hicimos ninguna analisis de contenido de Ca. ni antes ni despues. No se si ese Ca. sea asimilable por la planta.

----------


## alex valdivia

Tengo ajos para ser cosechados a partir de octubre del valle de  camaná variedad napurí huaralino y barranquino plantas grandes vigorosas de campos excelentes tengo fotos y videos de los  campos.
Busco exportar o trabajar con empresas exportadoras ya que los calibres son de gran tamaño.

----------


## LEVELPERU

Estimados Productores Buenas tardes Importante empresa esta en busca de proveedores y socios estratégicos para variedades de Ajos. Cantidad de compra: 40 toneladas mensuales. Interesados favor contactarme: info@levelperu.com Celular: 990017923 LEVEL FOODS | SUPERFOODS LOGO 2016.jpg

----------

